# Motor starter issues



## Caseyrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Went to replace a motor starter for 2hp 1phase 240v motor. After installing a new type 1 starter it ran for about 5 min then the coil on the starter started smoking. While it was running it was pulling 12 amps for the motor and 2 on the coil. I doubled checked the wiring and can't figure out why it started smoking. The coil is rated for 4 amps 120v-240v and 2 amps 240v-440v. Any suggestions?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Caseyrey said:


> Went to replace a motor starter for 2hp 1phase 240v motor. After installing a new type 1 starter it ran for about 5 min then the coil on the starter started smoking. While it was running it was pulling 12 amps for the motor and 2 on the coil. I doubled checked the wiring and can't figure out why it started smoking. The coil is rated for 4 amps 120v-240v and 2 amps 240v-440v. Any suggestions?


 
I've never seen a dual rated coil. Are you positive?


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've never seen a dual rated coil. Are you positive?


that's my question as well. I could see the control transformer being a dual voltage, and then smoking coil if not matched.


----------



## Caseyrey (Jun 27, 2011)

There's an aux contact on the side that had the ratings listed. I'm not to familiar with motor starters and this is the one my boss gave us to install but are most motor starter coils only rated for one voltage level if that's the case I think that would be the problem the box said 120v


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The ratings on the aux. contact are probably for the contact itself. I'm guessing you wired the coil for 240? I'd be willing to be it's only a 120V coil.

-John


----------



## Caseyrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Yup your right I went on the manufactures website and confirmed it's 120. Thanks everyone for the quick response


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Caseyrey said:


> Yup your right I went on the manufactures website and confirmed it's 120. Thanks everyone for the quick response


Who pays for that ? :whistling2: Order a new replacement coil.


----------



## Caseyrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I ended up rewiring it for 120 until we get a replacement


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

There are dual voltage coils. Every siemans motor starter comes with a dual voltage coil. It has tabs on the coil for either 120/240 or 240/480. Ill post a picture.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

here is one


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Caseyrey said:


> Yup your right I went on the manufactures website and confirmed it's 120. Thanks everyone for the quick response


It happens to the best of us. When I bought IEC (usually what I buy) if you did not specify AC 120, you got AC 24 volt. I burned up several before I learned how to build the starter from the catalog with the correct number or letter for coil voltage.



sstlouis03 said:


> There are dual voltage coils. Every siemans motor starter comes with a dual voltage coil. It has tabs on the coil for either 120/240 or 240/480. Ill post a picture.


Yes, they are dual rated on several manufactures with a jumper setting.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

sstlouis03 said:


> There are dual voltage coils. * Every *siemans motor starter comes with a dual voltage coil. It has tabs on the coil for either 120/240 or 240/480. Ill post a picture.


Slight clarification lest someone would go off and ASSume this to be universally true.

Dual voltage coils are an OPTION on Siemens / Furnas _NEMA _style contactors only. You must specifically order them with the dual voltage coils, otherwise you will get a single voltage coil. 

Their IEC starters do not have that option at all, however on larger sizes they have optional electronic coils that will accept a wide input voltage range, like 100-300V or there about. The same type of thing is available from other IEC mfrs now as well.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Slight clarification lest someone would go off and ASSume this to be universally true.
> 
> Dual voltage coils are an OPTION on Siemens / Furnas NEMA style contactors only. You must specifically order them with the dual voltage coils, otherwise you will get a single voltage coil.
> 
> Their IEC starters do not have that option at all, however on larger sizes they have optional electronic coils that will accept a wide input voltage range, like 100-300V or there about. The same type of thing is available from other IEC mfrs now as well.


Well the supplier we use, carries the siemens/furnas that do have the dual voltage. That's all I have "installed" in years, but I thanks for making it clear.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

sstlouis03 said:


> Well the supplier we use, carries the siemens/furnas that do have the dual voltage. That's all I have "installed" in years, but I thanks for making it clear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Yeah, lots of distributors do it that way to avoid duplicate inventory. But it's a pain in the rear when you want a 208V coil...


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

very true


----------



## userdavid77 (Sep 20, 2011)

How does a motor start without a choke. can anyone tell me this, I need it for my project.


----------

